# Zen vs Electra



## renowb (Aug 25, 2012)

Is the tube length the same on the Electra and Zen? Also can the electra bushings be used on a Zen? Thanks.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 25, 2012)

Haven't updated my chart to reflect this yet, but Electra is 2.81 and Zen is 3.35 long, same diameters.
Bushings for Electra are .512 & .478 Dia, Zen are .512 Dia each.


----------



## renowb (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Wayne. I did look at your spreadsheet ( I have it printed out). That's my go to book!  I found the Zen but not the Electra.
Thanks!
Bill




wracinowski said:


> Haven't updated my chart to reflect this yet, but Electra is 2.81 and Zen is 3.35 long, same diameters.
> Bushings for Electra are .512 & .478 Dia, Zen are .512 Dia each.


----------



## avbill (Aug 26, 2012)

The zen barrel has more length so you have more freedom with design elements for the pen if you have a interesting natural curly venue or a segmented design.  just for two samples


----------

